# Greater Roadrunner/Smithville, Texas



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Went to our property this weekend and found this guy chasing butterflies.
He didn't mind me standing there shooting off a couple hundred shots of him. He made two sounds while standing there. One was a chuckle and the other sounded like a puppy whining. It was a really cool experience.
This will be my first to capture something like this.
Taken with my 70-200mm 2.8 Nikon/D300.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool pics. Looks green around there, glad to see that.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Cool pics. Looks green around there, glad to see that.


Thanks for checking it out. Yeah it went from brown to green real quick.
Our property is at 310 foot elevation and it's amazing what little rain can do to this region. They have been in a drought for so long. Still more rain is needed but I think it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beep beep 

so, can those things actually run fast?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Curious Facts*

Roadrunners are quick enough to catch and eat rattlesnakes.

*Roadrunners prefer walking or running and attain speeds up to 17 mph. hour*

The Roadrunner is also called the Chaparral Cock.

The Roadrunner reabsorbs water from its feces before excretion.

The Roadrunner's nasal gland eliminates excess salt, instead of using the urinary tract like most birds.

The Roadrunner is the state bird of New Mexico.
*Vital Stats*

*Weight:* 8-24 oz.

*Length:* 20-24 inches

*Height:* 10-12"
*Sexual Maturity*: 2-3 yrs.
Mating Season: Spring
Incubation: 18-20 days
No. of Eggs: 2-12
Birth Interval: 1 year

*Lifespan:* 7 to 8 years

*Typical diet:* insects, lizards, snakes


----------



## Mo's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Great shots Sandy.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

love em, beep beep


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Now that's a cool bird!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the first one. It shows the classic roadrunner posture and implies motion/speed. I'm not used to seeing them on green grass, I've always seen them on dirt and rocks out west.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

fishinfella said:


> *Curious Facts*
> 
> Roadrunners are quick enough to catch and eat rattlesnakes.
> 
> ...


thank you! rosesm


----------

